# Mikrofon unter Windows auf Mono stellen?



## DasRatchet (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Ich hab schon seit längerem das Problem, dass Windows mein Mono Mikrofon anscheinend als Stereo aktiviert hat. Das heißt, dass wenn ich beispielsweise über Raptr etwas aufnehme, man meine Stimme nur links hört.
Einige Programme wie zum Beispiel OBS bieten an, das Mikrofonsignal auf Mono zu stellen, damit ist das Problem  dann auch gelöst. Allerdings bieten eben nur manche Programme diese Funktion an.
Gibt es unter Windows eine Möglichkeit das Audiosignal vom Mikrofon komplett auf Mono zu stellen?

Ich habe übrigens ein Rode NT1-A , angeschlossen an einem Focusrite Scarlett 2i2, welches per USB mit meinem Rechner verbunden ist. Und ich benutze Windows 10, das Problem hatte ich aber auch unter Windows 7..

Danke schonmal!


----------



## intel64gamer (2. Januar 2016)

DasRatchet schrieb:


> Gibt es unter Windows eine Möglichkeit das Audiosignal vom Mikrofon komplett auf Mono zu stellen?



Ja du kannst das Scarlett 2i2 auf Mono stellen. Die Option ist in der Systemsteuerung auch relativ einfach zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRatchet (2. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, allerdings habe ich erstens keine 24 bit Möglichkeit, zweitens bekomme ich die Meldung, dass mein Gerät das Format nicht unterstützt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## intel64gamer (2. Januar 2016)

Ja der Treiber und Windows 10 funktionieren nicht so besonders toll. Versuch mal den aktuellen Beta Treiber. Der tut bei mir ganz gut.

Focusrite / Novation Beta Testing :: Releases

Hat aber im Moment noch ein paar Probleme. Falls du "Format nicht unterstützt kriegst" oder die Formate nicht auftauchen einfach das USB Kabel ziehen und neu verbinden.


----------



## DasRatchet (3. Januar 2016)

Danke hat funktioniert! 


EDIT:  Okay, der Treiber hat tatsächlich schwerwiegende Probleme... sobald ich beispielsweise Teamspeak starte hängt sich mein Sound komplett auf, mit dem alten Treiber funktioniert das..


----------



## NjoyZed (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß dieses Thema ist schon lange her, aber benötige trotzdem eure Hilfe. Ich nutze ein Takstar SGC-698 Stereo Richtrohrmikrofon für DSLR Videos. Das Mikrofon hatte ich damals auch alternativ am PC genutzt und war sehr zufrieden. Nachdem ich nun meine Hardware gewechselt habe, stehe ich wohl vor einem Audiotreiber Problem. Das Mikrofon wird in allen 2 Kanal Varianten angezeigt, aber bei der Aufnahme generiert er die Stimme links und ein massives Grundrauschen rechts. Ist es möglich, das Mikrofon auf Mono zu stellen? Ich habe keine 1 Kanal Einstellung gefunden. Wenn ich Audacity nutze und auf Mono stelle ist es ein wundervoller Sound.

Gruß


----------

